# Minn Kota Heading Sensor



## Dan Leverette (Nov 1, 2018)

Anybody installed one of these yet, got a new Terrova and it came with it. Apparently it enables a new feature that lets you move in 5 foot increments while in spot lock mode. My question is where did you put it? Instructions say to keep it away from batteries and metal so not to interfere with a built in compass, and has to be mounted horizontally. It’s about the size of a can of dip, I was thinking right on top of the console not sure about getting rained on all the time. Any thoughts?


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Mine is below deck in the front hatch. Actually it’s right next to the TM battery and no issues


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Batteries are directly below and mounted next to my top brackets with no problems for 2 years


----------



## Dan Leverette (Nov 1, 2018)

Thanks guys I’m gonna go with on top of the console.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (Mar 18, 2018)

Mine is inside my center console, about 8” from my battery. Works fine.


----------



## Megalops 3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Mine is inside my center console, about 8” from my battery. Works fine.


Didn’t install mine and don’t miss it. The new generation MinnKota is precise enough you really don’t need it.


----------



## ZisMe (Sep 29, 2014)

Does the jog feature work without the sensor? Wasnt really clear to me what the extra hardware is for.


----------



## Megalops 3 (Jul 4, 2019)

Yes 


ZisMe said:


> Does the jog feature work without the sensor? Wasnt really clear to me what the extra hardware is for.


Yes the compass is required for the jog feature in order for the motor to determine the direction the boat is pointed. GPS only determines direction bow is pointing when boat is underway. However the latest generation Minn Kota GPS is precise enough you can simply move the boat 5’ and reset the anchor feature negating the need for the jog feature. At least that has been my experience.


----------



## Megalops 3 (Jul 4, 2019)

To


Megalops 3 said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes the compass is required for the jog feature in order for the motor to determine the direction the boat is pointed. GPS only determines direction bow is pointing when boat is underway. However the latest generation Minn Kota GPS is precise enough you can simply move the boat 5’ and reset the anchor feature negating the need for the jog feature. At least that has been my experience.


 clarify the compass sensor is required for the jog to work. 


Megalops 3 said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes the compass is required for the jog feature in order for the motor to determine the direction the boat is pointed. GPS only determines direction bow is pointing when boat is underway. However the latest generation Minn Kota GPS is precise enough you can simply move the boat 5’ and reset the anchor feature negating the need for the jog feature. At least that has been my experience.


To clarify the compass sensor is required for the jog to work but you really don’t need the jog.


----------



## TroutNreds12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I assume spotlock works without it how about the N button to keep boat moving same direction the head is pointing ? Putting my new motor on soon


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Did not install mine. If I had, I would have put it inside the console. But I really did not think the application was worth the trouble.


----------

